# طلب شرح حساب velocity and torque for stepper motor



## 1-محمد (12 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ارجو المساعدة اريد معرفة طريقة حساب السرعة والترك لموتور ستبرunibolar عند وضع حمل عليه كيلوجرام مثلا وهل سيتحمل هذا الحمل ام لا. الموتور داتا شيييت بتعتوا مفهاش المواصفات دى وشكرا.​


----------



## zamalkawi (12 فبراير 2012)

عادة الداتا شيت يكون فيها منحنيات العزوم وعزم الإمساك
فهلا وضعت لنا الداتا شيت؟
بالمناسبة، هل حسبت العزم الذي يولده هذا الكيلوجرام الذي تضعه على الموتور؟


----------



## 1-محمد (14 فبراير 2012)

الموتور لدى قديم ولا اعرف طريقة حساب التورك والسرعة عند وضع هذا الحمل عليه هذا ما اسال عنه . شكرا لك


----------

